# Small Gecko rack



## Axemantis (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I have almost completed my small Gecko rack and thought I would post a couple of pictures.

This was a crappy six draw unit. I discarded the 4 large drawers and fitted Sealed MDF shelves.
I used a router to create the channels at the back for the heat cord.


----------

